# Cleaning out DC bursh motor?



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

It is best you take it to a shop that used to do the old generator/starter rebuilds.
They have the tools to turn the commutator and gap it properly.
They should have a growler that check the armature and coll for shorts.
The should also have a wash bath to clean you armature and coils.
Assuming they all check, if the tape that wraps the coil is deteriorating then put on new Teflon tape. If you use a cloth tape then you need a vacum tank to emerge the coil in shellack and pull all the air out f the coil.
If you put in new brushed yo will need to run the motor for a while to work them in.
if you paint, use epoxy black. The heat from the motor will turn it brown anyway.
Only paint the outside of the case with the coils out of the case


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning out DC brush motor?*



Go-carter said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Finally I've got hold of one of the two DC aircraft starter/generator I intend to use in my project. They have been lying in a shed atleast 10-15 years, so the commutator has a small amount of corrosion on it, and the rest of the engine looks like... crap
> 
> ...


In the house on the hardwood floor!!??? u gottabekiddinme! U married? lol maybe not for long...lol


----------



## Go-carter (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol lol, nah, she was @ work when I cleaned it, and "borrowed" the bathtub for steaming... ehh...


----------

